# Prayers needed for my cousin.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya, 

I really need some prayers and support .... my 15 year old cousin, Samantha (Sammy) is in intensive care,  and has just been diagnosed with cancer of the stomach.     She's quite poorly, and its come as a huge shock to the whole family, including her two younger brothers, who are only 12.  

I'd really appreciate some positive vibes and prayers ... she's far too young for anything bad to happen    

Marie xx

ps I just found out the cacner is actually in her Ovary, not her stomach.


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

My Prayers and thoughts are with you and your family hunny!!
    I hope she's ok
xxxxxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Sending lots of love and       healing vibes to Sammy, you and the entire family!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

awww Marie hunni 
Sending you and your family lots of  vibes, and wishing Sammy a speedy recovery.
Take care Marie sweetheart








Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Thinking of you and your cousin


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Marie

So sorry to hear about your cousin....sending you and your family lots of love and   thoughts

Sarah
xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

So sorry to read such devasting news,my heart and prays are with u and ur family,hope samantha recovers well and makes a huge improvment what a horrible thing to happen,


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

thoughts coming your way 
lol
lou xx


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Marie,

Sending you loads of                     for you and your family.

Emma..xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and your cousin, hope she recovers soon


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thinking of you and your family Marie hunni, hope Sammy makes a full recovery very quickly             

pam xx


----------



## SuzyQ74 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Marie,

What devasting news.  

Lots of love, prayers and      to Sammy, you and all your family.

Sue
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Marie honey, so sorry to hear your news. Huge hugs for you and your family honey








My thoughts are with you and Sammy and your family                         

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Marie honey

Thinking of you and your family but especially sammy

sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers

All my love

Emilyxx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh Marie, that's awful news.  Prayers for you and yours xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Hun,

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I know exactly the emotions you're going through, as my nephew was diagnosed with Liver cancer at 6 months old with 2 hours to live (he is now 7 and very luckily fighting fit). Please take some strength from the strong fighting ability that young people have and have faith in the expertise of the doctors treating her. Our fingers are all crossed and our prayers are with you at this very difficult time. If you need to talk please PM me.

God Bless

Ali
xx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Marie thinking of you all and your family hoping sammy will be ok love luck and wishes to you all take care xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Sending you and your family lots and lots of supportive  
With LOADS more   and   for Sammy

Tell her all of her 'aunties' on here are willing her to keep fighting  

Shelley Xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Marie

Thinking of Sammi and positive thoughts coming your way.

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

My thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family

Icky
xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank you for all the kind thoughts ... I found out last night Sammy is in intensive care as she has pneumonia and fluid on the lungs,  but we do not yet know how advanced the cancer is, but they have said with her type of cancer (teratoma) its usually advanced before its diagnosed and she has been feeling poorly for some time.     

We're just all trying to be positive for her and her parents/brothers, as they are all pretty shattered and devestated right now.

Marie xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Marie, how heartbreaking it all is. I truely hope Sammy can find the strength to fight all this. 
Love
Weebs xx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Marie,

thinking of you   and your cousin Sammy and her family     

Sushi x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Marie

      for Sammy and the family...
It is extremely sad....Good luck and best wishes
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------

